# baby bonus in ontario ?



## nicoleJOLIE

Just curious of any of you canadian ladies could tell me the amount of $ i would recieve from CTB , im a single mom , not employed atm ... :shrug: help please?


----------



## veganmama

im pretty sure in total with the UTB its around 380 a month


----------



## lizardbreath

I am a single mother of 2 and I get 282.00 for my baby bonus and 200=100x 2 kids for my universal child tax benefit. But I just did my taxes so its going up to 350 plus my 200 so ill be getting 550 a month soon hope that helps


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

thanks girls.


----------



## tasha41

$476/mo (CCTB and UCCB combined) was my amount before when I had a low income and wasn't living w/ FOB


----------

